# devils lake



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone started shore fishing on devils yet should be getting close just curious


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Shore fishing?? They are still driving pickups out with no problems..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'd bet the Coulees up near Churches Ferry will be open a week from today.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

NJ wrote,
I'd bet the Coulees up near Churches Ferry will be open a week from today[

I wouldn't bet on that!!! It still takes an ext. on the auger up at the tracks on Six Mile.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You wouldn't bet on it?

I bet I can get you to gamble on your next post.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

LOL! The mauvis is open at a select few bridges but Channel A will be 10 days before she's running.

Oh your right I'll go a beer on the day channel A starts to run. I say the 14th of April. :beer:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Channel A is open and nearly ice free! NJ wanna buy the first one? Good luck to all I hope you catch a fish of a life time!!!

Just remember to take your trash with you gang,it is all private land along the Channel and landowners can shut it down.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Sounds like the bite is going preaty well up on the channel and on other culvert areas and points where current focuses fish to the North on DL.

Lots of big fish and eaters being caught the past few days. Lots of enforcement out too, expect to be checked for compliance and license.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Fishing has been ok on the channel depending where you are. It's not the best yet, but wait till the weather heats up then you will see more fish caught. The pike are already spawning and were Extremely finicky. only saw 3 pike caught out of our areas we tried and talked to everyone else who said they haven't seen one caught in awhile, but somehow we managed 3. Post spawn should be great thought.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

there was guys nailing them 12 miles north of DL last saturday in the ditches, if you are trying for eyes I would say channel A would be the wrong spot, perfect for northerns but eyes are long gone from there.


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers this week reported some excellent fishing on the coulees and bridges 
in the Devils Lake area. The key for the best fishing is to move around if 
the fish aren't in the area you're fishing. Chances are there's another area 
where they are. The pike started really strong and have since slowed a bit, 
but now the walleye action has picked up. Anglers are reporting good catches 
of eating sized males and some nice large females as well. Keep in mind these 
large fish are our future and we ask all fisherman to practice catch and 
release on these bigger females. Also, G&F rules require any fish caught 
behind the gill plate to be released as its rules consider those fish to be 
snagged and you will be issued a ticket. As for fishing for walleyes and 
pike, anglers are reporting the best success with jigs with plastic. This 
includes twister tails, mimic minnows, powerbait, and other jig/plastic body 
type jigs. White, chartreuse, firetiger, or silver/black all work at times. 
Some of the better areas include the bridges along the highways of the main 
lake, Channel A, the bridges of the Mauvee Coulee, Edmore Coulee, and the 
coulees going north of Lake Alice. Anglers are also reporting that those 
putting in small boats off the ditches are having some excellent success as 
they target the edges of the moving water and calmer water areas.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.ndtel.com/web-cams/lakewood.htm

Looks like Creel Bay is open today...


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Any update on the walleyes? Water temp gone up high enough?


----------

